# Long Range Looks Good for Fri, Sat, and Sun



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Triggers, mingos, white snapper, Gags, scamps, and Jacks along with the DEEP WATER stuff!!!

Looks like the same window starting on fri afternoon dont knowhow long it will last?If the weather doesnt look good I will not "force" the trip. If you would like to go send me a PM. Again we will move the trip if the weather does not hold.

This is what Mr. NOAA has to say abou Fri 2/8

*FRIDAY*
SOUTHWEST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS INCREASING TO 10 TO
15 KNOTS. SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS BUILDING TO 1 TO 3 FEET.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

I met one of your kin folk the other day... Lives in Copper Forest... Nice guy... Good luck If you do go...If you get anyone looking for inshore send them my way


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats my oldest brother "Chuck". He really is a good fella.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm a weather weinie in the winter! So, if you would like to go on a GOOD day let me know. I wont run a trip in crappy weather this time of year. So, if we run it you will enjoy yourself with fair seas and a ton of fish!!!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Fri 2/8

*FRIDAY*
SOUTHWEST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS INCREASING TO 10 TO
15 KNOTS. SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS BUILDING TO 1 TO 3 FEET.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

<DIV class=b>Friday</DIV>Southwest winds around 10 knots increasing to 10 to 15 knots. Seas 1 foot or less building to 1 to 3 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseout="this.className='rowW'" onmouseover="this.className='rowY'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b></DIV><DIV class=b>Saturday</DIV>North winds 15 to 20 knots. Seas 2 to 4 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough. </DIV></DIV></DIV>Guess"good" depends on what you're running.</DIV></DIV>Why is this below my sig?</DIV></TD></TR>


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm accually a Orange Beach, AL guy but I'd love to go and help but I have too many other irons in the fire. Good luck guyseverybody is pulling for ya!!!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

need 2 more for fri 2/8!!!


----------

